# Rule, Britannia!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Harry grows up! (Sorta . . . . :icon_saint7kg









https://mostlyharmless.se/post/89229825962/theladyintweed-harry-at-royal-ascot-2014-the


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know, he looks quite grown up here:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

A sight better dressed than when he was last on his hols, you mean? You have a point.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Langham said:


> A sight better dressed than when he was last on his hols, you mean? You have a point.


I assume you are referring to his frolicking in his flesh-colored birthday suit.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

What's the sense of being a bachelor prince, 4th in line, if you can't party and frolic, as we all would dream of doing?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

He sure knows how to party.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> What's the sense of being a bachelor prince, 4th in line, if you can't party and frolic, as we all would dream of doing?


4th in line?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> 4th in line?


Charles, William, George then Harry.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Charles, William, George then Harry.


Oh yeah! I forgot about the infant!

Perhaps Harry will go Shakespearean on George and have him locked up ala the Duke of Clarence!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Clarence was drowned in a butt of malmsey wine, supposedly. I doubt whether Harry would wish to move any nearer to the throne.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Oh how I miss the old days!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chouan said:


> I don't know, he looks quite grown up here:


+1. Indeed, the young prince has earned his spurs!


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

This is obviously _not_ a World Cup thread.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I for one consider Prince Harry is a legitimate bad-ass, and that he deserves his title as The World's Most Eligible Bachelor...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

There are Royal haters and Royal lovers, but I'm simply a Royal spectator. As such an incredibly public family, with a typical distribution of human nature, the press' attention can afford near infinite entertainment. As actual people, many bear responsibilities I wouldn't wish to share, irrespective of privilege. 

And I've found Harry among the most entertaining, and refreshing! I tend to admire spunk and Harry seems to be well endowed. And while the prudent can reasonably question some of his choices, as such a young fellow, who among us might not have made similar ones? I've seen no seeming malice in the lad.

My tongue-in-cheek observation was prompted solely by his appearance, as I've always been struck by his boyishness, and he has indeed transformed into a robust young man. Though he may not have entirely left fun behind.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Being of grandfather age, my favorite is George. He shows up in a set of pink striped overalls to daddy and uncle's polo match and with twenty-four hours there isn't a similar outfit left on a shelf in all the UK. :tongue2:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. Indeed, the young prince has earned his spurs!


They always do. Prince Andrew, irritating though he is, served in the Falklands. George VI, as Prince George, was a Midshipman at Jutland.
Harry has done two tours in Afghanistan.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And William is a genuine hero after all the rescues he piloted. Kid's gonna be the most popular monarch in centuries.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I saw a video clip of Harry on a sweep through an Afgan ville. This was probably on his first tour, before the press ratted him out and his managers moved him to safer duties. His men were spread out properly, his head was on a swivel and he was carrying his weapon correctly. He looked tired, cautious and dirty. From what I saw, he was doing his job as a junior infantry officer - the kind of guy you want around when you are in the poo.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I freaking hate the blue-blooded reality show known as the royal family! They are like Kardashians with titles and castles.


----------



## commandlinegamer (Jun 6, 2013)

Without being a fan of the monarchy, I must say I did enjoy the Afrika Korps outfit Harry was pictured in a few years back. At least you can't accuse the Royal Family of not having a sense of humour.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^perhaps a nod to their German roots but a poor choice of period attire.

I think we in the states have a different sense of humor from those across the pond.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> I freaking hate the blue-blooded reality show known as the royal family! They are like Kardashians with titles and castles.


Are you even British?


----------



## Coldwarkid (Apr 29, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> I freaking hate the blue-blooded reality show known as the royal family! They are like Kardashians with titles and castles.


While I'm not a fan of the way the monarchy works in the UK, I can't help but be a fan of the queen and Wills and Harry.
Any guy who has willingly done 2 tours of Afghanistan ( at least one a proper active role before the press blew his cover) deserves my respect.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^ I myself am not much of a monarchist, but the royal family do command widespread respect here, including my own, for their unfailing public service, much of which must be irksome in the extreme.

All nations need a figurehead or leader, and the current British monarch, unlike an elected cipher, comes without any overt political baggage.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Chouan said:


> They always do. Prince Andrew, irritating though he is, served in the Falklands. George VI, as Prince George, was a Midshipman at Jutland.
> Harry has done two tours in Afghanistan.


I seem to recall that in WWI, Edward VIII, then Prince of Wales (and called "Albert"), was told that the government didn't mind him dying in battle but they didn't want him captured. We Brits can be a cold-blooded lot!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Harry grows up! (Sorta . . . . :icon_saint7kg
> 
> View attachment 11722
> 
> ...


I like what he's wearing.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

StephenRG said:


> I seem to recall that in WWI, Edward VIII, then Prince of Wales (and called "Albert"), was told that the government didn't mind him dying in battle but they didn't want him captured. We Brits can be a cold-blooded lot!


I fear you have the names wrong; the Prince of Wales was called David, while his younger brother, who became King George VI, was called Albert (or Bertie).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> I assume you are referring to his frolicking in his flesh-colored birthday suit.


so he was partying and had a bit too much to drink, I assume.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

williamson said:


> I fear you have the names wrong; the Prince of Wales was called David, while his younger brother, who became King George VI, was called Albert (or Bertie).


Yup - how memory plays tricks!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I share the general sentiment that Harry, through his Afghan service and his activism for wounded veterans, has earned my respect and indulgence for this, um, extracurricular activities. He's alright by me.

Ps. Wasn't there a story a few years back about how he protected a soldier who was being harassed for being gay?


----------

